# Proctor's Custom Chrome Plating Closed Up Shop



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just now found out Bryan Proctor called it quits, kinda,  but his Daughter and Son-in law Jake took over the business. The new company name is Kro-Pro.
http://www.proctorscustomchromeplating.com/


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 3, 2017)

I sure hope they keep there quality -they have been around a long time , ..EPA ,is really cracking down on chrome shops , and other business that use chemicals , that are difficult to dispose of properly ,,  wpb


----------

